# Sig Request for Daph



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Since Stun gun was nice enough to allow me any sig I want until Sept 12th, I'd like to really stick it to him 

Can anyone make me a sig with Mir breaking Big Nog's arm captioned 'Daphne knew'? 

I know I'll probably catch heat for it so I'm willing to pay big bucks 

Maybe this picture? 










or










Much love


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

hahaha, give me half an hour


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

My favorite finish ever


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

I told him before this fight happened that Mir would break Nog's arm, and he doubted me, but he learned haha


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

It's fantastic! Thanks Killz, You're too good to me. Name your price 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

10,000,000,000,000,000,000 credits.



Free


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

you will pay


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Stun Gun said:


> you will pay


Totally worth it!


----------

